# Show Us How They've Grown



## Jill (Jul 14, 2007)

It might be fun to show how our horses have developed and matured from foals to adults. Here's the stallion I co-own with Erica, and have pictures to show how he's come along from suckling to adult. It would be neat to see a photographic history of one of your horses, too!

*Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)*

2004 AMHR / AMHA Stallion

suckling:







yearling:






two year old:






three year old (current):






_[SIZE=14pt]Let's see how one of yours has changed and grown, from foal to adult![/SIZE]_


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jul 14, 2007)

I have only raised one foal, but here she is.....my Moondancer






And here she is all grown up and as of last weekend. Her neck is a bit thick and short, but her head was tilted in a bit here making it look worse. Still, I love to watch her trot.



:






I have had Anakin (AKS Ravenwood Ebonys Spanish Harlem) since he was a year old, so I will add him in too.

As a yearling:






and now (please forgive the lack of trimmed bridlepaths, etc)


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't want to flood the thread, but I have three (and when this year's foal arrives four) generations of foal-to-grown photos. I have to get some scanned, but I think I'll come back and post one of our older horses' baby-to-adult photos, and then of their get's. This is going to be a fun thread to watch!


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jul 14, 2007)

Can I play.......even though mine is only a yearling right now? He's the only foal I've had so far.

Young foal, and the picture that made me want to buy him :aktion033: .






Weanling, when he first came here.






15 months.


----------



## nootka (Jul 14, 2007)

Mouse saying hello to his mother...






Two months old






First show, six weeks old.






Eight weeks....






Yearling






Two-year old.






Long two-year old (August/Sept. of 2005)






Three years old- Sept. of 2006

his little brother Pyro will be fun to watch, too, as he's some better than Mouse, IMO.



(don't let Mouse hear that, we already have a bit of competitive jealousy around here).

Liz M.


----------



## Dream (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok...Here's what I have of Erick (JEM Nite Dancer)

1 month old (the photo I bought him from)






6 Months old (the first day after he arrived from Manitoba)






10 months old pre clip






10 Months post clip (finally seeing what I bought)



:











16 months old






2 years old (haven't dragged the bf out for the official 2 yr old shots



:











All the photos except the first 2 and the last 2 were taken by my wonderful bf, amateur photographer. The last was was courtesy of Tifflunn :bgrin


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2007)

Great examples so far









Here's a couple others I can share... B Division and A Division Palomino geldings of mine



:

*Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold*

2004 AMHR B Division Gedling, Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too / "BTU" Son

Yearling:






Long Yearling:






Two Year Old:






Three Year Old (current):






*Triple H Derby Day Miracle*

2000 AMHR Palomino 31" Gelding (my first show horse / former stallion)

Suckling:






Yearling:






Two Year Old:






Adult:


----------



## mad for mini's (Jul 14, 2007)

Mine are only yearlings but here are pics of one of my fillies , Phoebe . She is the one that I have had at the youngest age. The first two of her are at four months of age.



:











And her at 15 months


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 14, 2007)

hello,

we have a yearling who has change so much in one year.

Raven AMHA filly

birth











first shave














today as a yearling she is for sale to good home.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Jul 14, 2007)

Here is our very first produce of our own breeding. She never ceases to amaze me.

This is Tapestrys Learning To Fly
Suckling




Yearling




Two Year Old (current)


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 14, 2007)

Here is our o5' colt

*Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin'*

at 1 day old






as a yearling






as a two year old


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2007)

It's so much fun to look at these pictures!!!

Keep them coming, folks!


----------



## Steph G (Jul 15, 2007)

I agree Jill, This is a great thread idea.



:


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 15, 2007)

There's definitely some beautiful horses there!!


----------



## maplegum (Jul 15, 2007)

We can always rely on you Jill to start some great threads! Look at how these horses have changed!!!

Can you explain to me what 'long yearling ' means?

Bailey is 9 months old now so what category would he fall into?


----------



## Steph G (Jul 15, 2007)

As far as I know long yearling means closer to two year old.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 15, 2007)

Get rid of that ugly colt I said, just dump him, give him away! SF Mahogany Bay was an ugly duckling.





Really had to eat my words!





AMHR reserve national champioin senior stallion 32-34, AMHA regional champion AOTE Country Pleasure, AMHA and AMHR top ten in multiple halter and performance classes including AMHR versatility last year!

oh, yeah, eating crow, I am.


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2007)

This is fun!

But, I don't think SF Mohogany Bay was ever an ugly duckling



:

And, yes, by long yearling, I mean one getting closer to 2yo.


----------



## Becky (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's one of my favorites. Redrock Magic Maker as a weanling. He was AMHA World Top 10 together with his dam, Redrock Serena, in Mare and Current Year Foal.






Now as a 3 yr old. In limited showing, Magic Maker is AMHA Champion Senior Stallion, Reserve Amateur Champion Stallion and PtHA World Top 10 Miniature Sr Stallions and PtHA World Top 10 Miniature Color Stallions. He's breeding his first mares this year and I can't wait to see those foals next year! They should be outstanding!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's my boy "Knight Stars Kool Kowboy" a.k.a "Kowboy".

Suckling (not exactly sure how old), the pics. that I fell in love with before I got him~











Weanling~











Yearling~






Two year old~


----------



## Chamomile (Jul 16, 2007)

This is fun! I love to see how they mature. Some of them are really a surprise!!

Here is Buck On's Two Dark and Dangerous aka Dane. First as a weanling...







Then as a yearling... all dolled up at a show...






And then this year as a two year old...






and driving. We are just driving him lightly. He has a lot of energy and we felt it would be good to get him in cart a little early. He is a March foal and very strong and developed. We just drive him here on the farm in the arena for 10-20 minutes at a time...


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 16, 2007)

Well I went through files and found almost 20 horses I could do foal-to-adult pictures for, but I'm going to just do a few. The first is our grand dame Celebration. Forgive the quality of her pics, as the weanling shot is from 1989.

Celebration as a baby:






Celebration as a three year old:






This is Celebration's first foal, Anticipation, as a baby (again not very good--a scan from a 1995 polaroid):






Anticipation as a 10 year old:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 16, 2007)

PART TWO!!!

Here is Challenger (the second stallion Celebration was bred to) as a foal:






Challenger at 12 years old:






Here is Celebration and Challenger's first foal, Rooster, as a yearling (scanned off his temp reg papers...eek!):






And Rooster as a 5 year old:






Here is Celebration's final foal (also by Challenger), May as a foal:






May as a VERY gawky yearling:






May at 2 years:






May last month at 6 years:






May's first foal, Charlie, as a foal:






And Charlie this year as a yearling:






So there's three generations...Hard to stop posting now that I've started...But I promise I'm done...for now...



:


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 16, 2007)

Great idea! I had thought of starting something like this too, but then got busy with a show. I am still trying to learn to look at babies and figure out what they will look like when mature.

Here is Ericas Oohhzz And Aahzzz as a suckling:






Weanling:






Yearling:






Two year old:


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's the only other one I can do:

Reflections What A Star as a suckling (this is the pic that sold me on her):






Long yearling in winter coat, but shhh, don't tell her I posted this one



: :






And this year as a two year old, 27.5" mare:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow...can they ever change! Thanks for sharing these interesting shots. Mary


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2007)

Woohoo!!! It's great to see this thread grew and with some great additions last night


----------



## appymini (Jul 17, 2007)

My guy S STARR SEVEN BISTRO DE FALABELLA.Has changed so much in his 2 yrs.That I am already getting excited to what he is like as a 3 yr old. His dam has Appy and his sire is Pinto. As a 1yr old he really showed alote of specks. 2 yr old He is full of dapples and has lacing on his back :bgrin Pic 1 is 3 months old, Pic 2 is 1 yr old unclipped. Pic 3 is 1 yr old clipped. Ane pic 4 is nowAs a 2 yr old http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a321/app...0place/bris.jpg http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a321/app.../Bristolnew.jpg http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a321/app...ace/bristo3.jpg http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a321/app.../bristol008.jpg


----------



## maplegum (Jul 18, 2007)

Ahhhhh, I love Challenger.



: He has always made my heart skip a beat.



:



RockRiverTiff said:


> PART TWO!!!
> 
> Here is Challenger (the second stallion Celebration was bred to) as a foal:
> 
> ...


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 18, 2007)

Aw thanks maplegum! According to his breeders he was a stinker from day one (we got him as a yearling), but it makes for some very photogenic expressions.



:


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is mine...Flyin G's American Beauty:

A few days old....






As a yearling...






And as a 2 year old...






Tracy


----------



## Jill (Jul 20, 2007)

Gorgeous filly, Tracy!!!


----------

